# Lithuanian: I am thinking about you all the time



## Ruben Alex

How do you say
I am thinking about you all the time in Lithuanian?


----------



## astlanda

Probably:
"Vis galvoju apie tave."


----------



## Ruben Alex

Thank you, my girlfriend was happy to see this in a text.
Ruben


----------



## astlanda

You're welcome.
I seems to be more or less correct, if Kusurija had nothing to add.


----------



## kusurija

astlanda said:


> Probably:
> "Vis galvoju apie tave."


Yes, it's quite well.
Alternatively we can say also "Visalaik galvoju apie Tave." It's a little bit stronger. Or accenting "all the time" and "only You" "Visą laiką tik apie Tave galvoju."


----------



## Ruben Alex

Thanks, I will keep those for the future; we don't want to scare her, right?
Ruben


----------



## Ruben Alex

Can you help me with this too?:

I am thinking about you all the time
When I am going to sleep, I think about you
When I wake up, I also think about you
you are with me all the time
in my heart and in my mind
I am happy to have this feeling
I love you, I really do


----------



## kusurija

Here's my try to translate:

Vis galvoju apie Tave
Kai einu miegoti, galvoju apie Tave
Kai keliuosi - taip pat galvoju apie Tave
Tu esi su manim nuolat
mano širdyje ir mano mintyse
Esu laimingas turėdamas šį jausmą
Myliu Tave, rimtai


----------



## deine

kusurija said:


> Here's my try to translate:
> 
> Vis galvoju apie Tave
> Kai einu miegoti, galvoju apie Tave
> Kai keliuosi - taip pat galvoju apie Tave
> Tu esi su manim nuolat
> mano širdyje ir mano mintyse
> Esu laimingas jausdamas tai
> Myliu Tave, tikrai myliu


 
I marked in red what I would say differently and for me it seems more simple way to say it.


----------



## kusurija

Thanks for help repairing my mistakes, Deine! (Having in mind all repairs - in other threads too)


----------



## Ruben Alex

Thank you.
Ruben


----------

